# وزارة الداخلية السعودية ستقوم بفصل وطرد كل من يجاهر بالأكل خلال رمضان



## اليعازر (21 يوليو 2012)

أعلنت وزارة الداخلية السعودية، في بيان تحذيري موجه للمقيمين غير المسلمين، أنها ستقوم بفصل وطرد كل من يجاهر بالأكل خلال شهر رمضان.
وذكرت وزارة الداخلية، في البيان، إن «عقود العمل توجب الحفاظ على قدسية شعائر الإسلام والتقيد بأنظمة البلاد وأهمية وجوب احترام الجميع لمظاهر الصيام».
وأضافت إن «من يخالف ذلك فان السلطات المسؤولة ستتخذ بحقه الإجراءات الرادعة، من إنهاء العمل، وإبعاده عن المملكة». وتابعت «لما كان المظهر السائد للصيام هو الامتناع عن الأكل والشرب نهارا لدى المسلمين، فإن ما يؤذي مشاعرهم الخروج على هذا المظهر ولو كان ذلك ممن لا يدين بالإسلام».
وطالبت الوزارة غير المسلمين «بالحفاظ على احترام مشاعر المسلمين بعدم المجاهرة بالأكل والشرب أو التدخين في الأماكن العامة وفي الشارع، وأماكن العمل، ولا يعفيهم ذلك كونهم غير مسلمين، وذلك تماشيا مع شعائر الدين الإسلامي ومراعاة لمشاعر المسلمين». وأكدت انه يتعين على المؤسسات والشركات والأفراد أن يحذروا العاملين معهم من موظفين وعمال ومستخدمين من «مغبة مخالفة ذلك».

http://www.elnashra.com/news/show/501142/وزارة-الداخلية-السعودية-ستقوم-بفصل-وطرد-يجاهر-بالأ


----------



## fouad78 (21 يوليو 2012)

> فإن ما يؤذي مشاعرهم الخروج على هذا المظهر


نرجسية


----------



## grges monir (21 يوليو 2012)

هبل وتخلف


----------



## V mary (21 يوليو 2012)

*طب مابدل الإجبار علي الصوم
وإجبار غير المسلمين كمان
ما يجبروا الناس علي عمل الخير وعمل الرحمة ويفيدوا غيرهم 
وبدل ما ندور علي المظهر ندور علي الجوهر ​*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*ثقافة البهائم*


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يوليو 2012)

*,.

* ونعم آلحرية وآلقيم آلسآمية  ..!



*.،*
​ ​


----------



## Alcrusader (21 يوليو 2012)

*دين وفكر تافه.
أنا من بداية رمضان (مبارح واليوم) وأنا عادي بأكل واشرب قدامهم. ولو مش عجبهم ما يطلعوا علي من الأساس.*


----------



## چاكس (21 يوليو 2012)

*السعودية تهدد غير المسلمين بالإبعاد في حال المجاهرة بالأكل في رمضان*

*أعلنت وزارة الداخلية السعودية في بيان تحذيري موجه للمقيمين غير المسلمين اليوم الجمعة أول أيام رمضان (شهر الصوم الإسلامي)، أنها ستقوم بفصل وإبعاد كل من يجاهر بالأكل خلال الشهر. 

ونقلت وكالة الأنباء الرسمية عن الوزارة أن "عقود العمل توجب الحفاظ على قدسية شعائر الإسلام، والتقيد بأنظمة البلاد، ولأهمية وجوب احترام الجميع لمظاهر الصوم". 

واضافت أن "من يخالف ذلك فإن السلطات المسؤولة ستتخذ بحقه الإجراءات الرادعة، من ‘نهاء العمل، وإبعاده عن المملكة". 

وتابعت الوزارة "لما كان المظهر السائد للصيام هو الامتناع عن الأكل والشرب نهارا لدى للمسلمين، فإن مما يؤذي مشاعرهم الخروج على هذا المظهر ولو كان ذلك ممن لا يدين بالإسلام". 

وطالبت غير المسلمين ب"الحفاظ على احترام مشاعرالمسلمين بعدم المجاهرة بالأكل والشرب أو التدخين في الأماكن العامة وفي الشارع، وأماكن العمل، ولا يعفيهم ذلك كونهم غير مسلمين، وذلك تمشيا مع شعائر الدين الإسلامي ومراعاة لمشاعر المسلمين". 

واكدت أنه يتعين على المؤسسات والشركات والأفراد أن يحذروا العاملين معهم من موظفين وعمال ومستخدمين من "مغبة مخالفة ذلك".*


----------



## Senamor (21 يوليو 2012)

*الشعب السعودي مسلمين بنسبة 100%  

ومن أتى من خارج البلد يحترم قوانينه*


----------



## grges monir (21 يوليو 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *الشعب السعودي مسلمين بنسبة 100%
> 
> ومن أتى من خارج البلد يحترم قوانينه*


يعنى مثلا  انا غير مسلم فى السعودية
وانا ماشى فى الطريق عطشت مثلا
افضل عطشان لحد مروح بعد نص ساعة او ساعة مثلا حسب المشوار عشان انت صايم
طيب ذنبى انا اية فى الكلام دة 
انت صايم عشان ربنا يديلك حسنات وانا صايم عشان اية معاك ههههه
امخاخ عجيبة


----------



## fouad78 (21 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى مثلا  انا غير مسلم فى السعودية
> وانا ماشى فى الطريق عطشت مثلا
> افضل عطشان لحد مروح بعد نص ساعة او ساعة مثلا حسب المشوار عشان انت صايم
> طيب ذنبى انا اية فى الكلام دة
> ...



ولو السبب مذكور 



> يؤذي مشاعرهم


----------



## Abd elmassih (21 يوليو 2012)

*ليه المسلمين بيحسسونا انهم ضعفاء ومعندهمش اراده
الواحد منهم بيصوم شهر فى السنه وعامل كأنه عمل اعجاز ولازم الناس كلها تعرف انه صايم وكل شويه اللهم انى صايم ..........عجيب امر هؤلاء *​


----------



## Eternal life (21 يوليو 2012)

*هذي أكثر حاجه اكرهها ببلدي انهم بهايم =( ربي اعني على العيش في هالبلد
*


----------



## marcelino (21 يوليو 2012)

اللى يضحك اكتر ان لو مسلم اتمسك بياكل بيتحبس طول الشهر ويحطوله الاكل فى مواعيد الفطار  ويصوم غضب عنه لاخر الشهر 

صوم غصب واقتدار 

طيب يا ترى مين هياخد ثواب الصيام ده ؟ 

الى صام غصب عنه وهو مش عايز ( مش فى نيته يعنى)

و لا اللى صومه غصب عنه (بالاكراه يعنى ) !!

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 يوليو 2012)

اظن ان السعوديين بيدخلون الجنه من غير حسا
ب من كثر الشتايم اللي تجيهم وهم يالله غافلين وماشين في ملكوت الله كافيين خيرهم شرهم
صايرين من تالي الطوفه الهابطه كل من هب لعنهم ورفسهم
الخبر مو موجود في موقع الوزاره وماشفته في مواقع الاجتماعيه حتى
لو الخبر صحيح  ماتوقع توصل لفصل الا على اللي مصر وايش ضارهم يعني 
لو اكلو في بيوتهم واكلو وشربو حتى في شارع في زاويه  ما احد يشوفهم  
مو حرام ياكلون في بيوت او اماكن شغلهم اخوالي في الرياض 
خدمهم الغير مسلمين يطبخون لانفسهم وياكلون ويشربون واهل البيت
 صايمين ترى السعوديين مو حوش ياخلق الله



> اللى يضحك اكتر ان لو مسلم اتمسك بياكل بيتحبس طول الشهر ويحطوله الاكل فى مواعيد الفطار ويصوم غضب عنه لاخر الشهر


اسعفني بالمصدر الله يرضى عليك انا رايحه العشر الاواخر من رمضان السعوديه ولو ذا الكلام صحيح بكسب اجر في المتسولين اللي يجون خصيصا ذا الشهر مكه بعلمهم يرحون يمثلون انهم يجهرون بفطار في رمضان عشان ينحبسون وتاكلهم الحكومه وتشربهم مو كل ما يقال يصدق


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 يوليو 2012)

> هذي أكثر حاجه اكرهها ببلدي انهم بهايم



انت مو منها وانا علمتك ليش وهذا مو مهم عندي لكن حتى لو كنت منها تعرف ايش الفرق بينك وبين عبير الورد انها ما ترضى على بلدها واهلها الغلط
وانت مغير دينك البارحه ومسويه من روحك شئ مره عقولهم في مدري وين ومره بهايم وهو هذا اللي 
تعلمته من دينك الجديد تشتم الناس اللي ربوك؟ وقسم برب الكعبه انهم تاج راسك


----------



## Eternal life (22 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انت مو منها وانا علمتك ليش وهذا مو مهم عندي لكن حتى لو كنت منها تعرف ايش الفرق بينك وبين عبير الورد انها ما ترضى على بلدها واهلها الغلط
> وانت مغير دينك البارحه ومسويه من روحك شئ مره عقولهم في مدري وين ومره بهايم وهو هذا اللي
> تعلمته من دينك الجديد تشتم الناس اللي ربوك؟ وقسم برب الكعبه انهم تاج راسك



*مين آنتي عشان تعلميني مين انا ؟

ويرحم آمك لا تتفلسفين وتهآيطين ~ آقول الي ابي وشش دخلك ؟!

وبعدين مين آلي ربوني ؟ اهلي ؟ آهلي على جنب بعيد عن هالبهايم يعبدون الفلوس لا اكثر راضين بحافز وبال 200 ريال الي كل شهر ..*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (22 يوليو 2012)

*نعم سمعت بهذا الخبر*


----------



## marcelino (22 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اظن ان السعوديين بيدخلون الجنه من غير حسا
> ب من كثر الشتايم اللي تجيهم وهم يالله غافلين وماشين في ملكوت الله كافيين خيرهم شرهم
> صايرين من تالي الطوفه الهابطه كل من هب لعنهم ورفسهم
> الخبر مو موجود في موقع الوزاره وماشفته في مواقع الاجتماعيه حتى
> ...




اول مصدر هو بابا كان عايش فى الكويت ودة النظام هناك 
و من هناك عرف انه النظام المُتبع فى السعوديه كمان .

++++++

ثانى مصدر خدى الخبر دة 
​  الكويت شهر حبس ومائة دينار.. عقاب مفطر رمضان 



++++

ثالثا خدى  دة: 

*  قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى : وعند المؤمنين مقرر أن من ترك صوم  رمضان من غير عذر أنه شرّ من الزاني ومدمن الخمر ، بل يشكّون في إسلامه،  ويظنّون به الزندقة والانحلال. وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : إذا  أفطر في رمضان مستحلا لذلك وهو عالم بتحريمه استحلالا له وجب قتله، وإن  كان فاسقا عوقب عن فطره في رمضان. مجموع الفتاوى (25/265).*
المصدر *المفطر فى نهار رمضان بغير عذر*


+++++


كفايه كدة​


----------



## Eternal life (22 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> اول مصدر هو بابا كان عايش فى الكويت ودة النظام هناك
> و من هناك عرف انه النظام المُتبع فى السعوديه كمان .
> 
> ++++++
> ...




*خف عليهم شويه :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 يوليو 2012)

> مين آنتي عشان تعلميني مين انا ؟
> ويرحم آمك لا تتفلسفين وتهآيطين ~ آقول الي ابي وشش دخلك ؟!



قول على اهلك بهايم اوك مالي شغل تقول على شعب السعودي بهايم مو من حقك اذا انت متربي وسط بهايم الله يعينك بس مو كل الناس متربيه في نفس الوسط فاهم؟ انا اخوالي سعوديين وتاج راسك وما ارضى حد يقول عنهم بهايم ... اشبع بالحافز وميتين مالتك ماهمتني احوالكم الماديه اتكلم عن محيطك هذا اللي ابغيه ويهمني


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 يوليو 2012)

> قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى : وعند المؤمنين مقرر أن من ترك صوم رمضان من غير عذر أنه شرّ من الزاني ومدمن الخمر ، بل يشكّون في إسلامه، ويظنّون به الزندقة والانحلال. وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : إذا أفطر في رمضان مستحلا لذلك وهو عالم بتحريمه استحلالا له وجب قتله، وإن كان فاسقا عوقب عن فطر


ه 

وايش دخل ذا النقل في كلامك السابق انت قلت الحكومه تحبس شهر كامل وتفطرهم في سجن قلت لك ابغي المصدر رحت شرقت وجبت لي
حكم شرعي؟ هو انا طلبت راي شرعي؟ 
لو قلت لي في راي شرعي يامر بقتلهم وقلت لك مافي ذيك الساعه حط لي الكوبي هذا

لكن نحن نتكلم عن الحكومه السعوديه وعن كلامك انها تحبس شهر كامل وتفطرهم وبغينا المصدر طال عمرك


----------



## marcelino (22 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ه
> 
> وايش دخل ذا النقل في كلامك السابق انت قلت الحكومه تحبس شهر كامل وتفطرهم في سجن قلت لك ابغي المصدر رحت شرقت وجبت لي
> حكم شرعي؟ هو انا طلبت راي شرعي؟




سيبتى كله ومسكتى فى دى ؟

ماشى ..

ان كنتى لا تعملين  .. الاحكام القانونيه فى البلاد الاسلاميه مُستمدة من الاحكام الشرعيه والفتاوى 

يعنى لو واحد قتل واحد فاطر يبقى من حقه ومافيش اى عقوبه عليه ​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (22 يوليو 2012)

Eternal life قال:


> *هذي أكثر حاجه اكرهها ببلدي انهم بهايم =( ربي اعني على العيش في هالبلد*


 
*ويحك *

*هل تشتم أبناء بلدك وتصفهم بالبهائم ؟؟؟*

*والله إنك عار على السعودية وأهلها*

*الله يخلف على بلدي الي أنجبت واحد مثلك*


----------



## Eternal life (22 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> قول على اهلك بهايم اوك مالي شغل تقول على شعب السعودي بهايم مو من حقك اذا انت متربي وسط بهايم الله يعينك بس مو كل الناس متربيه في نفس الوسط فاهم؟ انا اخوالي سعوديين وتاج راسك وما ارضى حد يقول عنهم بهايم ... اشبع بالحافز وميتين مالتك ماهمتني احوالكم الماديه اتكلم عن محيطك هذا اللي ابغيه ويهمني


*
وآنا وش دخل امي بـ ابو جد خوالك ؟! وحافز خليناه للبهايم عباد الفلوس الي يشكلون اكبر نسبة من سكان السعوديه ... :fun_lol:*




ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *ويحك *
> 
> *هل تشتم أبناء بلدك وتصفهم بالبهائم ؟؟؟*
> 
> ...



*نص الشعب هو عار ع البلد .. ما افتخر الا بشيعة القطيف والله ورفعو راس كل سعودي فاهم ومع الحق*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 يوليو 2012)

> سيبتى كله ومسكتى فى دى ؟



ي هذا اللي امسك فيه لان هذا اللي كنا نتكلم عنه انت ماقلت ان في حكم او راي شرعي يامر بالقتل وانا انكرت حضرتي.. انت قلت الحكومه تفطرهم على حسابهم وتحبسهم شهر كامل هذا اللي كنا نتكلم عنه..


> ن كنتى لا تعملين .. الاحكام القانونيه فى البلاد الاسلاميه مُستمدة من الاحكام الشرعيه والفتاو


 اللي انت نقلته هذا راي شرعي قدامه اراء كثيره مو ضروري يناخذ رايه  اراء الفقيه والشرعيه متعدده  ومافي عقوبة قتل للفاطر في السعوديه بالمره لا تظن ان مافي مسلمين مايفطرون في طبعا لكن ما ينقتلون لان دوله حتى لو تستمد قوانينها من شريعه فراي الذهبي  مو قران منزل مايلزمهم في تطبيقه وعندهم مذهبهم [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Strident (22 يوليو 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *الشعب السعودي مسلمين بنسبة 100%
> 
> ومن أتى من خارج البلد يحترم قوانينه*



لن يتفق ابداً الإسﻻم مع اي من قيم الحرية والمساواة....

المسلمين يعتبرون الديمقراطية هي تحكيم الأغلبية....بينما هي في حقيقتها حماية الاقليات من بطش الاغلبية...فالاغلبية طوال التاريخ تفرض سطوتها....بينما الشعوب المتحضرة تعلمت حماية اقلياتها، وصيانة حقوقهم، وضمان مساواتهم التامة بالاغلبية...


طبعاً هتقول لي الرد السخيف والباطل بان المساواة موجودة لانه حتى المسلمين كمان مش مسموح لهم ياكلوا وﻻ يشربوا....

هاقول لك ﻻ يا عزيزي...المساواة تكون انه لكل دين في العالم بقى...يمنع على الجميع الجهر بالفطر....يعني في صوم المسيحيين كمان محدش ياكل، مسلم وﻻ مسيحي...وفي صوم البهائيين وغيرهم.....طبعاً هترفض وهتقول ﻻ بل يتبع الجميع الإسﻻم....وده بالضبط هو القهر والظلم....

ﻻ توجد الحرية والعدالة في مكان فيه الإسﻻم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 يوليو 2012)

> وآنا وش دخل امي بـ ابو جد خوالك ؟! وحافز خليناه للبهايم عباد الفلوس الي يشكلون اكبر نسبة من سكان السعوديه


مايهمني وايش هو اللي يعبدونه اهلك بقر ولا فلوس ذي مشكلتكم

انا قلت لك لما تبغي تشتم خصص الشتيمه للمحيطين فيك اللي عشت معاهم ويستحقونها اما كل الشعب لا ولانهم اخوالي بنشب لك  لازم تحترمهم   لو انت تشتم بلدك اخر كان ماعبرتك حتى


----------



## Eternal life (22 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مايهمني وايش هو اللي يعبدونه اهلك بقر ولا فلوس ذي مشكلتكم
> 
> انا قلت لك لما تبغي تشتم خصص الشتيمه للمحيطين فيك اللي عشت معاهم ويستحقونها اما كل الشعب لا ولانهم اخوالي فانت لازم تحترمهم لو انت تشتم بلدك اخر كان ماعبرتك حتى



*انتي وخوالك وعمامك واجدادك وابو عم خال جدك مايحتاج اتكلم عنكم مع احترامي ! يعني ع جنب ف لآ تحشرين خشمك ف شيء مايخصك ! =)*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 يوليو 2012)

اوك اوعدك بس مثل مافهمتك
 حاول الشتيمه تنحصر في
محيطك عمومتك وخوالك واهلك واذا تبغي جيرانكم
يعني الناس اللي انت ادرى مني بهم

اما لما تشتم شعب السعودي راح احشر نفسي لاني انسانه 
في عروقي دم هاشمي  اصله من مكه والسعوديه بلد اجدادي وعزوتي واهلي 
 ولو اني ما احمل جنسيتكم حاليا وبلد اخوالي حاليا هقوتك اشوفها تنشتم واسكت؟ ليش قالو لك ماعندي دم عشان كذا راح اتدخل اذا شتمها اي احد واللي فيه خير يمنعني لسه 
 باقي الضمير والنخوه ما انعدم مثل ما انعدم في عروق غيرنا هذولا اللي يصفقون لك الحين لو جبت مصر بكلمة سوء بيقطعونك ويتشعون فيك مسلمهم ومسيحيهم فلا تغتر بكثرة التهليل كثيرين اللي يرضون الشتايم لغيرهم ولايرضونها لانفسهم


----------



## Strident (22 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اوك اوعدك بس مثل مافهمتك
> حاول الشتيمه تنحصر في
> محيطك عمومتك وخوالك واهلك واذا تبغي جيرانكم
> يعني الناس اللي انت ادرى مني بهم
> ...



انا متأكد انك على المستوى الشخصي إنسانة طيبة...

لكن اسمحي لي....كﻻمك يقطر بالعنصرية العربية المعروفة....

العرب دائماً يظنون نفسهم افضل خلق الله...ويهتمون بالنسب وغيره كانهم افضل من باقي البشر...ويا ليت هناك شيء يستحق الفخر فعله اجدادهم ...اي فضل على البشرية من اي نوع 

على فكرة رغم اني مصري الا اني اكتر واحد بانتقد المصريين واهاجمهم والاعضاء يشهدوا...
فانتمائي لجماعة ما ﻻ يمنعني من قول الحق، وانتقادها بكل شدة عندما تخطئ...




بالنسبة للصوم الإجباري في السعودية بحجة ان 99.999999 من المقيمين مسلمين:

لن يتفق ابداً الإسﻻم مع اي من قيم الحرية والمساواة....

المسلمين يعتبرون الديمقراطية هي تحكيم الأغلبية....بينما هي في حقيقتها حماية الاقليات من بطش الاغلبية...فالاغلبية طوال التاريخ تفرض سطوتها....بينما الشعوب المتحضرة تعلمت حماية اقلياتها، وصيانة حقوقهم، وضمان مساواتهم التامة بالاغلبية...


طبعاً هتقول لي الرد السخيف والباطل بان المساواة موجودة لانه حتى المسلمين كمان مش مسموح لهم ياكلوا وﻻ يشربوا....

هاقول لك ﻻ يا عزيزي...المساواة تكون انه لكل دين في العالم بقى...يمنع على الجميع الجهر بالفطر....يعني في صوم المسيحيين كمان محدش ياكل، مسلم وﻻ مسيحي...وفي صوم البهائيين وغيرهم.....طبعاً هترفض وهتقول ﻻ بل يتبع الجميع الإسﻻم....وده بالضبط هو القهر والظلم....

ﻻ توجد الحرية والعدالة في مكان فيه الإسﻻم


----------



## Eternal life (22 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اوك اوعدك بس مثل مافهمتك
> حاول الشتيمه تنحصر في
> محيطك عمومتك وخوالك واهلك واذا تبغي جيرانكم
> يعني الناس اللي انت ادرى مني بهم
> ...



*آنا اتكلم عن البهايم الي ساكتين ع الظلم مقابل شوية فلوس يعطونهم .. عاد مالي دخل اذا خوالك وقرايبك من ضمن هالناس الي كذا ! ) اما الي زي الشيعه بالقطيف هذولا ع العين والراس 



وآنا مالي بمصر ولا المصريين ولآ همني من شايف ان كلامي صحيح ولا لا ! انا شايف هالشيء بعيوني واقول الي ابي ماحد مانعني *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 يوليو 2012)

> لعرب دائماً يظنون نفسهم افضل خلق الله...ويهتمون بالنسب وغيره كانهم افضل من باقي البشر...ويا ليت هناك شيء يستحق الفخر فعله اجدادهم ...اي فضل على البشرية من اي نوع


انا افتخر بديني اهم عندي من عروبتي  لكن بينت له سبب دفاعي عن المملكه لما طلب مني ما احشر نفسي هذا كل ما في الامر





> > آنا اتكلم عن البهايم الي ساكتين ع الظلم مقابل شوية فلوس يعطونهم .. عاد مالي دخل اذا خوالك وقرايبك من ضمن هالناس الي كذا ! ) اما الي زي الشيعه بالقطيف هذولا ع العين والراس
> 
> 
> هو لانك كنت شيعي تستثني شتايمك من الشيعه فهمنا
> ...


----------



## Strident (22 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انا افتخر بديني اهم عندي من عروبتي



الفرق بين المسيحي والمسلم...بصراحة يعني...

ان المسيحي ﻻ يعتبر نفسه افضل من غيره....بل وﻻ يقدر ان يعرف او يقرر ان كان غير المسيحي..سواء حتى ملحد او مسلم...هل سيدخل الملكوت أم ﻻ....ﻷننا نؤمن بإله رحيم، يحب البشر، ويريدهم ان يخلصوا ﻻ ان يموتوا...ولهذا جاء ومات...

فلو مسلم لم يقاوم الرب...وكان يبحث عنه بقلبه، ولم يسعفه الوقت او لم تسنح له فرصة ان يرى نور المسيح....لن يحرمه بسبب شيء خارج عنه...

فللمسيحي...الكل خطاة، والكل يحتاج الرب...


اماالمسلم فمما رأيت، هو مليء بالعنصرية الدينية...فهو يرى نفسه افضل من الباقين رغم انه مجرد على دين ولد به...ومهما كلمتيني عن اقتناعك به بعد كبرك ففي كل دين يقولون هذا...ويس من حق احد ان يحكم عن اقتناعه بدين إﻻ الملحد لانه الوحيد الUnbiased

لتجربة بسيطة...

ما حكمك على الملحدين؟ هل لهم اي امل في دخول الجنة؟ بالتأكيد ﻻ، إﻻ ما قلتم لهم اني انتظر يوم الحساب لتعرفوا خطأكم...

بينما انا اؤمن اني قد القى في الظلمة الخارجية...بينما ملحد لم يستطع ان ير الرب طول عمره، ياخذه في حضنه لانه كان يبحث بأمانة حتى لو لم يجده...


ﻻ اريد ان اخرج خارج الموضوع....


لكن فرض الصيام الاجباري هو عنصرية وقهر، تؤكد ان الإسﻻم ﻻ يؤمن بالمساواة، بل لالفرض والإذﻻل...


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 يوليو 2012)

حتى المسيحي يفتخر بدينه المسيحي وانا افتخر بديني
هذا مايعني اني احسن من غيري المسلم فلا فرق الابالتقوى
والمسيحي ايضا شايف انه على دين الحق ويفتخر ويبشر بها
ما ادري ايش مزعلك يعني؟


> لكن فرض الصيام الاجباري هو عنصرية وقهر، تؤكد ان الإسﻻم ﻻ يؤمن بالمساواة، بل لالفرض والإذﻻل.



من فرض عليك صوم اجباري؟ ياعمي عادي طنش حجي المنتديات
اصحاب الاديان الاخرى كثر شعر راسك في السعوديه ويفطرون في رمضان في اي مكان بشرط انهم مايجاهرون ذي مو صوم اجباري


----------



## Eternal life (22 يوليو 2012)

> هو لانك كنت شيعي تستثني شتايمك من الشيعه فهمنا
> البهايم انت ادرى بهم وتكلمت عنهم والظاهر انك تعرفهم كويس لانهم محيطين بك ماهي مشكلتي
> اما اخوالي وباقي السعوديين لهم كل احترام وتقدير خلقهم الله بشر وكرمهم على البهائم
> استغفر الله يا ربي



*مانيب شيعي انا كنت سني وساكن بمدينه مابها شيعه !

وآلبهايم مو بس محيطين بي ! بكل مدينه بالسعوديه بتلقين بهاايم =))

وخوآلك قلنا لك مالنا دخل بهم بهايم ولا مو بهايم الله وياهم ..*


----------



## Strident (22 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> حتى المسيحي يفتخر بدينه المسيحي وانا افتخر بديني
> هذا مايعني اني احسن من غيري المسلم فلا فرق الابالتقوى
> والمسيحي ايضا شايف انه على دين الحق ويفتخر ويبشر بها
> ما ادري ايش مزعلك يعني؟
> ...



يظل هناك شرط عدم الجهر، صح؟

وهذا هو ما اتكلم عنه....

لا تستطيع اغلبية مسلمة إلا أن تفرض شرعها واسلوب حياتها على الاخرين....كما كان يحدث في القرون الوسطى...وطوال التاريخ المظلم....

بالنسبة للفخر....ليس هناك في المسيحية شيء اسمه انا فخور بكوني على دين الحق....
فالمسيحي يعرف كم هو خاطئ، وكم هو لا شيء دون الرب...وان هذا حال كل انسان...لذلك فحتى وهو مسيحي...لا يوجد فيه اي شيء افضل من غير المؤمن...الذي يصلي من اجله هو ايضاً ان يجد الرب ولو حتى في الحياة الاخرى....وليس كما يفهل الكثيرين، وينتظرون اليوم الاخير ليتشفوا في هؤلاء الذين لم يتبعوا دينهم...


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 يوليو 2012)

وحتى المسلم فهو مش افضل من مسلم اخر الا بالتقوى ومن ثم نحن ما ننتظر عشان نتشفى على احد هو فقط ماقصدته ان شخص يكون عنده اليقين انه على دين الحق .. اما يوم القيامه بالعكس كل انسان يشفق على نفسه ومصيره هذا يوم بذات ما احد سائل عن احد كلا مشغول بنفسه كلامك لو تقصدنا به مو دقيق والله غفور رحيم 




> يظل هناك شرط عدم الجهر، صح؟
> 
> وهذا هو ما اتكلم عنه




صحيح وليش المجاهره دام الانسان يقدر يشرب وياكل في اي مكان هو لوحده حتى لو يمشي في شارع ودارى شوي عن ناس وفي مكان العمل مسموح لهم معروف انهم مسيحين عادي.. انا شخصيا اللي يشتغلون في بيتنا ياكلون ويشربون قدامي ماعندي مشكله لكن اذا في شارع قدام خلق الله في شئ اسمه ذوق شئ اسمه ناس متشدده يمكن تآذيهم فيه الف سبب وسبب يعني ماحبكت عاد
بعطيك مثال مننا نحن النساء المسلمات عندهم ايام معينه في رمضان يفطرون فيه في هذه الايام نستحي نجاهر قدام البشرمع انه مسموح لنا ناكل ونشرب لازم نراعي شعور بعض شوي مايصير مثلا اكل واشرب وابلبع طول اليوم قدام اختي وانا فاطره وهي صايمه  اسمها  دي نذاله... انت ماشاء الله كبريت على طول منزعج من كل شئ هونها وتهون الدنيا ماتسوى


----------



## ponponayah (22 يوليو 2012)

[





johnnie قال:


> لكن اسمحي لي....كﻻمك يقطر بالعنصرية العربية المعروفة....




استاذ johnnie  كل عربي بيكون فخور بكونة عربي ودى مش عنصرية ولا حاجة بس الفرق بين اللى بيفتخر انه عربي بيكون معناها انو بيحب بلدة اوى ووطنة اوى لدرجة انه شايف انوا احسن وطن فى الكون ودا اسمه حب مش عنصرية 


اما بالنسبة للجزء دا 

العرب دائماً يظنون نفسهم افضل خلق الله...ويهتمون بالنسب وغيره كانهم افضل من باقي البشر...ويا ليت هناك شيء يستحق الفخر فعله اجدادهم ...اي فضل على البشرية من اي نوع 

اة كل عربي فينا  بيشوف ان اهله واجدادة دول اعظم ناس ومن حقة يفتخر بيهم لان من وجة نظرة هو شيفهم كدا ولو مفتخرش بنقول عليه فى مصر بيبقى معندوش اصل ولو حضرتك مش شايف فضل فا على الاقل كل واحد فينا شايف اهلة وجدودة ناس تستحق الاحترام واننا نفخر بيهم 

على فكرة رغم اني مصري الا اني اكتر واحد بانتقد المصريين واهاجمهم والاعضاء يشهدوا...
فانتمائي لجماعة ما ﻻ يمنعني من قول الحق، وانتقادها بكل شدة عندما تخطئ...

بجد انا اول مرة اشوف مصرى كدا واحس انو معندوش روح الوطنية تجاة بلدة 
تنتقد اة كلنا بننتقد الحاجات السلبية اللى فيها بس مينفعش واحد يهاجم بلدة والا الاحسن بقى يا يعدل فيها بس بأسلوب حلو ومتحضر لان مفيش تغيير هيحصل بالمهاجمة او انو يسبها بدل ما هو مبهدلها​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يوليو 2012)

*يا جماعه يا جماعه يا جماعه دي السعوديه معقل الاسلام ذات نفسه و مبدأ الاسلام فماذا تتوقعون؟؟؟هو الخبر دا جديد يعني؟؟؟ ما طول عمر السعوديه كدا و طول عمرها بتنبه علي الوافدين يحترموا قوانينها ما داموا فيها!!! مش جديده دي!!! احمدوا ربكم دي السعوديه اتطورت اوي اوي اوي دا كان الدش بيتكسر علي ايدين المطوعين و شرايط الغنا كانت ممنوعه و كان التدخين كارثه و الان اصبح الحال غير الحال ....*

*بس برضه ارجع و اقول دي معقل الاسلام و لا تتوقعوا غير ذلك يوما ما....*

*انا لست مع معاقبه غير المسلم علي فطاره و بتعبر دا مبالغه و ضد اعدام غير السعودي و بعتبرها مبالغتيييييين بس في ظل الاقتصاد الصعب دا لو جالك عقد عمل هناك ووافقت و مضيت علي بند بيقول انه احترم قوانين البلد ايما كانت و مضيت ووافقت...تيجي تعترض بعدما تمضي؟؟؟*

*التزم بما مضيت عليه و الناس علي شروطهم*

*روح اشتغل و خد اجرك كاملا و لن تظلم فيه طالما التزمت بالقانون ثم من حقك ان تعلق و تعترض علي قله الديموقراطيه في المملكه و سجل اعتراضك طالما انتهي عقدك المشروط فيه احترام القانون السعودي*

*السعودي لما بيطلع برا بلده و يروح فرنسا و انجلترا بيلتزم برضه ان طلب منه ذلك...و هناك للاسف بيحترموا كل الاديان فمش بيلاقي مشاكل*

*انما السعوديه بطبيعه الحال لن تكون في حريه الغرب و دي مش جديده ابداااااااااااا و بلاش استهبال و انا شايفه التزمت هناك اقل من 20 سنه فاتت*

*اما بخصوص خناقه السعوديين مع بعض اعذروني يا اخوان انا ما بحشر خشمي خالص في اموركم و احترمكم بقدر احترامكم لنا و لكن عيب نتخانق علنا و نشتم البلد و تدور حرب طاحنه بالشكل دا؟؟؟؟انا معترفه انه ساعات برضه بشتم الاحوال و البلد بس مش بالشكل دا؟؟؟؟؟*

*الاخ العابر الي نور المسيح وواضح انه سعودي*

*نور المسيح ما غيرش جواه حاجه؟؟؟*

*تكون عثره لحد مسلم ياخد صوره وحشه عننا*

*ثم هل لانك من شيعه القطيف هل هذا يعطيك الحق في كراهيه الاخر من اهل السنه؟؟؟*

*ثم تعود و تشتكي من كراهيه الاخر لك كمسيحي؟؟؟*

*مش شايف تناقض شويه؟؟؟*

*و اعتذر لثلاثتكم هيفاء و احمد نبيل و الاخ الكريم الثالث عن تدخلي باموركم و عن اطالتي*

*و كلمه اخيره*

*دي السعوديه مش فرنسا و هذا معناه ان الظروف و الخصوصيه الثقافيه و البيئيه مختلفه و مغايره تماما .... و الفكر قبل كل شئ...*

*سلامي للجميع*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يوليو 2012)

> *استاذ johnnie  كل عربي بيكون فخور بكونة عربي  ودى مش عنصرية ولا حاجة بس الفرق بين اللى بيفتخر انه عربي بيكون معناها  انو بيحب بلدة اوى ووطنة اوى لدرجة انه شايف انوا احسن وطن فى الكون ودا  اسمه حب مش عنصرية *




*معاكي حق و كلنا بنعمل كدا...*



> *العرب دائماً يظنون نفسهم افضل خلق  الله...ويهتمون بالنسب وغيره كانهم افضل من باقي البشر...ويا ليت هناك شيء  يستحق الفخر فعله اجدادهم ...اي فضل على البشرية من اي نوع *



*لماذا يا عرب العنصريه*

*فوقوا و اتركوا المجد الزائف لان هناك شعوب اخري اكثر عنصريه و عجرفه*

*الالمان...*

*يقولون عليكم لستم بيضا رغم انكم لونكم ابيض و بيسموكم بياعين السجاد و الهمج و غير ذلك و يفخرون بنفسهم جدا كذلك اليهود*

*فلا تحتقرون احد لجنسه لانه هناك ايضا من يحتقركم و يقلل منكم فافتخروا من دون تعصب لكي يحترمكم الاخر...*

*و مش بعمم لانه لسه فيه شويه عرب منفتحين و مش بيكرهوا الاخر خالص*

*و لكن العربي الي فخور بنسبه اوي و متعصب لما يروح المانيا ولا امريكا نسبه لا يساوي شئ اذا كان غير جرماني او انجلوا ساكسوني و يجد كميه تعصب رهيبه ضده ان كان متعصبا... زي قوله علي ايه يعني انت متعصب...*

*فاحسن شئ التفتح العقلي و تفهم الامور...لان زي ما انتا فخور اوي غيرك فخور اكتر و اكتر *

*سلام*
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 يوليو 2012)

> و اعتذر لثلاثتكم هيفاء و احمد نبيل و الاخ الكريم الثالث عن تدخلي باموركم و عن اطالتي


افا عليك تعتذري من ايش انتي العين اوسع لك من المكان 
وكلامك عين العقل  سعوديه ما تتقارن بلندن الا هي ما تتقارن مثلا بالامارات عندنا مافي عقوبات او فصل لغير المسلم الذي يفطر
وثقافة شعوب تختلف السعوديون مش مثلنا نحن متحررين شوي وهم محافظين شوي مو عيب العيب يا اختي اللي زعلني وصف شعب كامل انهم بهايم من قبل بعض الردود عيب وايش بنستفيد من شتايم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> افا عليك تعتذري من ايش انتي العين اوسع لك من المكان
> وكلامك عين العقل  سعوديه ما تتقارن بلندن الا هي ما تتقارن مثلا بالامارات عندنا مافي عقوبات او فصل لغير المسلم الذي يفطر
> وثقافة شعوب تختلف السعوديون مش مثلنا نحن متحررين شوي وهم محافظين شوي مو عيب العيب يا اختي اللي زعلني وصف شعب كامل انهم بهايم من قبل بعض الردود عيب وايش بنستفيد من شتايم


*اهو دا قصدي يا غاليه ان المحافظه و التشدد مختلفين من مكان لمكان* *حسب الثقافه و الموروث و الدين الخاص بالبلد
* 
*في امريكا فيه حتت اسمها dry states *

*ابحثي عن المصطلح دا في ويكيبيديا*

*دي ممنوع تشرب فيها خمره اساسا و الاهالي هناك ايه! لماذا؟؟؟ لانهم مسيحيين شديدي التعصب بدرجه مكروهه موروثهم الثقافي كدا...*

*هي قليله اوي بس موجوده و فيه اماكن زي نيويورك مفتوحه علي الاخر...ليه لانها مكان موروثه منفتح اوي اوي
* 
*و طالما تواجدت في المكان بغرض العمل او الزياره و ليست الاقامه المستدامه يبقي احترم القانون و اخلص... انا بيني و بينك معترضه عليه بس هنعمل ايه؟*

*و انا اه ممكن اشتم البلد و الاحوال بس مش للدرجه دي*

*انا مثلا مصريه و اجي اشتم و اقول انتوا بهايم يا مصريين و انا احمل ذات الجنسيه و هي المصريه ابقي فرقت ايه بقي وقتها ما هبقي بهيمه برضه لاني احمل ذات الجنسيه!*

*عندما يريد السعوديين التغيير سوف يأتي منهم هم ليس من اي احد و قوانينهم نابعه من عمق الواقع المعاش هناك...*

*بس برضه ما انكرش انه فيه سعوديين بيخرجوا برا يتغيرون   درجه360....*

*تحياتي ليكي اخت هيفاء و تحياتي للجميع و اصلي لجميعكم ان تكونوا بخير و معافين*

*سلام*​


----------



## Strident (22 يوليو 2012)

انا واحد ارى ان الفخر الوطني هو من اكبر اسباب الحروب....فلا تمييز لعنصر عن عنصر، ولا للغة عن لغة...


----------



## Strident (22 يوليو 2012)

ponponayah قال:


> [
> 
> 
> استاذ johnnie  كل عربي بيكون فخور بكونة عربي ودى مش عنصرية ولا حاجة بس الفرق بين اللى بيفتخر انه عربي بيكون معناها انو بيحب بلدة اوى ووطنة اوى لدرجة انه شايف انوا احسن وطن فى الكون ودا اسمه حب مش عنصرية
> ...



لن تحل مشكلة إلى الأبد....قبل ان نعترف بوجودها...

سياسة ماء الوجه، عدم نشر الغسيل الوسخ امام الغرباء، هي افشل السياسات المصرية والعربية على الإطلاق، ولذلك ستظل المشاكل موجودة طول عمرها...


----------



## fouad78 (22 يوليو 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اهو دا قصدي يا غاليه ان المحافظه و التشدد مختلفين من مكان لمكان* *حسب الثقافه و الموروث و الدين الخاص بالبلد
> *
> *في امريكا فيه حتت اسمها dry states *
> 
> ...


360 درجة يعني يعودون لنفس النقطة :smile02
أنا معك ما لازم نعمم على كل الشعب
ولكن من المتعارف عليه أن هناك ثقافة سائدة عند شعب ما
ويتم مدح أو ذم هذه الثقافة بشكل عام
ولكن معروف أن الكلام موجه فقط للمعنيين

يعني أنا عندما أعطيت وصف النرجسية فهذا الكلام لا ينطبق على من لا يؤمن بهذه الأفعال
فهذه من البديهيات والمسلمات​


----------



## Strident (22 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> صحيح وليش المجاهره دام الانسان يقدر يشرب وياكل في اي مكان هو لوحده حتى لو يمشي في شارع ودارى شوي عن ناس وفي مكان العمل مسموح لهم معروف انهم مسيحين عادي.. انا شخصيا اللي يشتغلون في بيتنا ياكلون ويشربون قدامي ماعندي مشكله لكن اذا في شارع قدام خلق الله في شئ اسمه ذوق شئ اسمه ناس متشدده يمكن تآذيهم فيه الف سبب وسبب يعني ماحبكت عاد
> بعطيك مثال مننا نحن النساء المسلمات عندهم ايام معينه في رمضان يفطرون فيه في هذه الايام نستحي نجاهر قدام البشرمع انه مسموح لنا ناكل ونشرب لازم نراعي شعور بعض شوي مايصير مثلا اكل واشرب وابلبع طول اليوم قدام اختي وانا فاطره وهي صايمه  اسمها  دي نذاله... انت ماشاء الله كبريت على طول منزعج من كل شئ هونها وتهون الدنيا ماتسوى



يا عزيزتي....انا من نفسي اراعي شعور غيري...لكن هذا يجب ان يأتي مني، وليس غصب عني  بقانون...ثم ان اساس الصيام ان تمنعي نفسك حتى والمغريات امامك...وليس ان تنسفي كافة المغريات لكي تنسيها وترتاحي...

عندما يغلق المسلمون مياه الشرب الباردة عمداً في دورة المياه في اماكن العمل....أليس هذا صوم بالإجبار؟ لماذا يريد صائم ما ان يتأكد ان الكل يعانون معه؟

عندما تغلق كافة المطاعم ومحال الطعام....ماذا تسمين هذا؟

إن كنت سآكل في البيت....ماذا عن ال10 ساعات التي اقضيها خارج المنزل؟

ثم انه ليس الصيام فقط...بل المسلمين يتفننون في فرض اسلوب حياتهم على الجميع....اوقات الصلاة...الحجاب النقاب....الاذان بالميكروفونات المزعجة...


لماذا يعيش المسلمين كبني ادمين في الخارج فقط؟ لماذا يصومون رغم ان الكل يأكل حولهم؟ ولماذا يغضون البصر (خلينا نقول معظمهم لان فيه مرضى طبعاً بيغتصبوا البنات ومش بيقدروا يمسكوا نفسهم) في الغرب، ولا يستطيعون رؤية شعرة من امرأة مسيحية في الشرق؟

الإجابة...الموضوع اكبر من مجرد فضيلة او تمسك بها...
الموضوع هو فرض المسلمين لأسلوب حياتهم بطريقة فجة على الاخرين...

فهذا هو التاريخ الإسلامي دائماً: يمكنك ان تعيش بيننا فقط إن التزمت بقواعدنا...يسمون هذه سماحة...لكن كان اسمه طوال التاريخ إذلالاً....


----------



## ponponayah (22 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> لن تحل مشكلة إلى الأبد....قبل ان نعترف بوجودها...
> 
> سياسة ماء الوجه، عدم نشر الغسيل الوسخ امام الغرباء، هي افشل السياسات المصرية والعربية على الإطلاق، ولذلك ستظل المشاكل موجودة طول عمرها...



هى اصلا المشكلة من وجة نظر حضرتك علشان بس اكون فاهمة لما اكون مبحترمش ولا بقدر وطنى وبلدى امال حضرتك اعد فيها لية لما انت مش طيقها كدا
لا طبعا انا مش بعمل الطريقة اللى حضرتك بتتكلم عليها دى واصلا نفسى اعرف اية هى المشكلة الل تعباك او كدا  ومخلياك بتتعامل بالاسلوب دا 
وفعلا انا غلطانة انى دخلت الموضوع وشاركت فية​


----------



## Strident (22 يوليو 2012)

ponponayah قال:


> هى اصلا المشكلة من وجة نظر حضرتك علشان بس اكون فاهمة لما اكون مبحترمش ولا بقدر وطنى وبلدى امال حضرتك اعد فيها لية لما انت مش طيقها كدا
> لا طبعا انا مش بعمل الطريقة اللى حضرتك بتتكلم عليها دى واصلا نفسى اعرف اية هى المشكلة الل تعباك او كدا  ومخلياك بتتعامل بالاسلوب دا
> وفعلا انا غلطانة انى دخلت الموضوع وشاركت فية​



قبل اي حاجة بﻻش حضرتك انا مش كبير اوي كده 

انا باتكلم عموماً....و انا مش فاهم اصﻻً ايه اللي قريتيه هنا وضايقك؟ في الموضوع ده بالذات اقصد...

انا بانتقد شعبي واقول على اخطاؤه بكل قوة....وﻻ احابيهم....لان بدون كشف المشكلة وتعريتها، ﻻ يوجد امل في محاولة اصﻻحها حتى...اي مشكلة...لكن في الموضوع ده بالذات ماناقشناش اي مشكلة معينة...مش عارف ايه اللي مزعلك...

ده مش بس نقد البلد...ده انتي لو ماعترفتيش لنفسك باخطائك بكل وضوح....فكيف ستصلحيها ان كنت ﻻ تعترفي بيها اصﻻً؟


----------



## Eternal life (22 يوليو 2012)

> *ثم هل لانك من شيعه القطيف هل هذا يعطيك الحق في كراهيه الاخر من اهل السنه؟؟؟*


*
آنا ماقلت اكره السنه انا كنت سني وانا مش من القطيف ولا كنت شيعي ولا لي علاقة بالشيعه .. لكن آتكلم عنهم لانهم عملو مظاهرات ضد الظلم الي بيحصل واظن الاغلبيه عارفين الظلم بالسعوديه مايحتاج اتكلم ! خصوصا لك بما انك بتقولي عشتي عشرين سنه =)!*


----------



## Eternal life (22 يوليو 2012)

*وآعتذر لهيفاء ~ وانا ماقصدت خوالك وقرايبك ..

وأععتذر لاي حد زعله كلآمي لكن تكلمت عن ناس مشوهين سمعتنا ك سعوديين والكل عارف عن ايش اتكلم =)*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يوليو 2012)

Eternal life قال:


> *
> آنا ماقلت اكره السنه انا كنت سني وانا مش من القطيف ولا كنت شيعي ولا لي علاقة بالشيعه .. لكن آتكلم عنهم لانهم عملو مظاهرات ضد الظلم الي بيحصل واظن الاغلبيه عارفين الظلم بالسعوديه مايحتاج اتكلم ! خصوصا لك بما انك بتقولي عشتي عشرين سنه =)!*



*ههههههههههههههه انا ما عشتش هناك عشرين سنه لاني صغيره مش كبيره اوي كدا لا انا عشت خمس سنين بس....*

*بس دول حلويين و كافيين اوي بصراحه*

*انا عارفه موضوع الشيعه كويس و اتمني ان يسود السلام ربوع المملكه*

*صلواتي لاجلك*

*سلام*​


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*لمن قال السعودية 100% مسلمين ، هذا بقوة السيف فقط ، تعرفت إلى أسر سعودية عابرة للمسيحية بكاملها ، تعرفت إلى شبان ملحدين كما لم يتفشى الإلحاد في أي بلد آخر .
ولو أن لهؤلاء حق تحويل الدين ومن ثم الحياة وليس الذبح لكنت عرفت التحول في السعودية ، وسيزداد كلما زاد الانفتاح والسفر للخارج .
*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (22 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لمن قال السعودية 100% مسلمين ، هذا بقوة السيف فقط ، تعرفت إلى أسر سعودية عابرة للمسيحية بكاملها ، تعرفت إلى شبان ملحدين كما لم يتفشى الإلحاد في أي بلد آخر .*
> *ولو أن لهؤلاء حق تحويل الدين ومن ثم الحياة وليس الذبح لكنت عرفت التحول في السعودية ، وسيزداد كلما زاد الانفتاح والسفر للخارج .*


 
*سابقا كان معكم هنا عضو ملحد من السعودية*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (22 يوليو 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *الشعب السعودي مسلمين بنسبة 100% *
> 
> *ومن أتى من خارج البلد يحترم قوانينه*


 
*لا يا أخي إنت مخطئ *

*يوجد في السعودية أناس لايتبعون أي ديانة بل يوجد فيها من لايؤمن بوجود إله مطلقا ( والعياذ بالله )*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*أخي أحمد أنا أحيي فكرك المنفتح والمتقبل لوجود الآخر*


----------



## Strident (22 يوليو 2012)

احب بس اسجل انه رغم كل هجومي وآرائي في الإسﻻم...لكن هذا ﻻ يمنعني من النظر بكل تقدير لاثنين بالذات...

هيفاء الهاشمي وأحمد نبيل....فعلى المستوى الشخصي...أنا متأكد انهم ناس محترمة جداً وطيبة جداً...


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (22 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> احب بس اسجل انه رغم كل هجومي وآرائي في الإسﻻم...لكن هذا ﻻ يمنعني من النظر بكل تقدير لاثنين بالذات...
> 
> هيفاء الهاشمي وأحمد نبيل....فعلى المستوى الشخصي...أنا متأكد انهم ناس محترمة جداً وطيبة جداً...


 
*شكرا لك أخي العزيز كلك ذوق *

*مع إني والله لا أستحق هذا المديح منك ولا من غيرك*


----------

